

Staples says security breach may have affected 1.6M credit cards - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/19/staples-cybersecurity-idUSL3N0U35PD20141219

======
typea
I haven't heard of Staples in years and surprised they're still around.

